# Blasting, glass beads



## PaulsM (Jan 16, 2019)

They say, sand containts "free silica", glass beads does not, whats the difference. Its SiO2...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What brand of beads?


----------



## PaulsM (Jan 16, 2019)

No brand. Just a huge company making concrete blocks and these beads. Its not located in US/UK


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've never blasted with glass beads but back in the early 70s I worked for a paint outfit that also had a sandblasting division. They'd send me over there when our work was slow or the sandblasters were swamped. It was always my understanding that using different media was dependent on what you were blasting. IMO it makes more sense to wear a respirator along with the hood than worry about which media has the least impact on your health. Using the right media will do a better job.


----------



## PaulsM (Jan 16, 2019)

The main thing I am concerned is the SiO2 its something like asbestos. The difference between materials I understand. But I am scared of beads beeing as bad as sand.. cannot find obvious answer.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

For Blasting material look @ Sponge Jet they have all kinds of blasting material also look @ the price $$$$ I have used it & it work very well very little dust.


----------



## PaulsM (Jan 16, 2019)

I am from Europe. And I am interested in understanding the "SiO2" and "free silica" meaning, difference.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Possibly you're worried about silicosis. There's lots of information on the Web about crystalline silica & free silica. If it's sold in the US, it has to have an SDS. Safety Data sheet. It used to be called MSDS. It gives ingredients & info about health.

I wouldn't buy something with no info, not even a label, if I was concerned about my health.


----------



## PaulsM (Jan 16, 2019)

Yes! But, the thing now I do not understand is this - I just got a datasheet on glass beads from American seller, he attached that SDS thing file, and there, on chemical analisys is this SiO2 - 72.5%, the same thing that is in sand, so what is the difference? I am talking about silicosis, yes!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It's very common on earth. Think of water= H2O. Two hydrogens and one oxygen. It comes in many forms as you know. Liquid water, frozen water, boiling water and humidity in the air, for example. It can kill you, but you drink it every day. Ice cubes are different than cracked ice.



Quartz rock is silica. You just need to know what form it comes in because some are more likely to give you silicosis.


https://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/compound/Silica#section=3D-Conformer


The SDS must have a title. What is it?


https://www.lung.org/lung-health-an...silicosis/silicosis-symptoms-causes-risk.html


Crystalline silica appears to be the most dangerous.
The SDS will give you valuable information on protecting yourself.


----------



## PaulsM (Jan 16, 2019)

When we talk about silicosis, it is mechanical damage to our lungs, right? So glass beads are as bad as sand? The broken beads are probably as small as broken sand particles..


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

From the Pub Chem article above:


HAZARDS SUMMARY


Silica is another name for the chemical compound composed of silicon and oxygen with the chemical formula SiO2, or silicon dioxide. There are many forms of silica. All silica forms are identical in chemical composition, but have different atom arrangements. Silica compounds can be divided into two groups, crystalline (or c-silica) and amorphous silica (a-silica or non-crystalline silica). c-Silica compounds have structures with repeating patterns of silicon and oxygen. a-Silica chemical structures are more randomly linked when compared to c-silica. All forms of silica are odorless solids composed of silicon and oxygen atoms. Silica particles become suspended in air and form non-explosive dusts. Silica may combine with other metallic elements and oxides to form silicates.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

PaulsM said:


> When we talk about silicosis, it is mechanical damage to our lungs, right? So glass beads are as bad as sand? The broken beads are probably as small as broken sand particles..



You have to make your own decision on the information. 

mark sr did say use a respirator. It sounds like it can also affect skin. Read the SDS all the way down & the medical article.


Maybe someone else can comment on how much it breaks apart. I just wanted to explain some of the chemistry. The water analogy isn't exact. 

My only experience was with my boat engine being blasted by garnet beads. They didn't break, but glass is probably weaker. They were the size of a typical necklace bead.


----------



## PaulsM (Jan 16, 2019)

So, I am going to buy glass beads. I have a cabinet self made, sealed as much as I could. Now, I know that small particles cannot be seen by eye and there will be some, when I open door etc. so I am willing to buy mask, a good one, probably 3M, what type should I go for? Mask on nose and mouth..with 2 filters probably?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

IMO a well fitting dust mask would be sufficient. If you go with a more expensive mask make sure the cartridge is the correct one for the job at hand.


----------



## PaulsM (Jan 16, 2019)

So, that is what I was asking.. what type of mask do I need for this?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

PaulsM said:


> So, that is what I was asking.. what type of mask do I need for this?



Did you read the SDS Respiratory Precautions section? It tells you about respirators. They are different than simple masks. You'll have to do some research.

Here's the SDS for US Silica Co. http://www.ussilica.com/sites/ussilica.com/files/Silica OSHA GHS SDS (8-17).pdf 



Section 8 deals with this.


I've used respirators for up to 12 hrs. You get used to it.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

This outfit also sells glass bead blasting media. In their FAQ they address your question. Also, they have pretty good section with Safety Data Sheets and MSDS.


https://www.glassblast.com/


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SPS-1 said:


> This outfit also sells glass bead blasting media. In their FAQ they address your question. Also, they have pretty good section with Safety Data Sheets and MSDS.
> 
> 
> https://www.glassblast.com/



That's pretty brilliant. If they're ever sued for harm from their product, they can point to the picture of the guy blasting.


----------



## PaulsM (Jan 16, 2019)

I have been searching for information a lot and am seeing some light at the end of the tunnel now. So, sand (quartz sand), has SiO2 as well as glass beads, but, correct me, if I am wrong, sand`s structure is amorphous, so, when it is crushed, it, firstly, makes a lot of dust and secondly, crushes in so tiny particles that our breathing system cannot stop it, they pass through our filters. And glass beads do not make such dust cloud and their particles are larger, so, not hazardous. Of course working in dusty places requires mask!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

PaulsM said:


> I have been searching for information a lot and am seeing some light at the end of the tunnel now. So, sand (quartz sand), has SiO2 as well as glass beads, but, correct me, if I am wrong, sand`s structure is amorphous, so, when it is crushed, it, firstly, makes a lot of dust and secondly, crushes in so tiny particles that our breathing system cannot stop it, they pass through our filters. And glass beads do not make such dust cloud and their particles are larger, so, not hazardous. Of coursese workeing in dusty places requires mask!


What or who said glass beads are not hazardous?
Yellow sand is crystalline & glass is amorphous.

I'm glad you're doing research.


----------



## PaulsM (Jan 16, 2019)

Hello, again. Did not want to start a new thread, so I`ll just go here. So we tried glass sand (chemically inert), it works well, but so much dust, vacuum cleaner cannot take so much dust. So we decided to buy iron grit, size arround 0.5mm, the thing is, it does not work well and we cannot understand why. It does not penetrate enough. We tried to clean brake calipers, rusty (it worked with sand (or maybe it just painted it?) and with glass sand as well. Does it have to do something with density, particle mass? Equipment - simpliest cheapest blasting container with a mixer valve at the bottom. 7.5kw compressor, 3 cilinder with 180L container. But penetration is bad, still can see rusty pores on caliper.. Can`t figure out, where is the problem..


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Each of the different blasting medias have specific qualities/uses. I've only used sand [and walnut? shells once] I never used iron grit [or heard of it] but it's obvious it's not the right media for the job. Where are you blasting that you'd use a vacuum cleaner?


----------



## PaulsM (Jan 16, 2019)

We made a cabinet, size ~2m3. Iron grit or "shots" are specifically made for rusty metal part cleaning.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

What type of vacuum cleaner? maybe try a larger shop vac ??


----------



## PaulsM (Jan 16, 2019)

We use a simple vacuum cleaner with water filter, so no dust passes vacuum cleaner`s engine. 1.4kw


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

PaulsM said:


> We made a cabinet, size ~2m3. Iron grit or "shots" are specifically made for rusty metal part cleaning.


Ayuh,..... Have ya tried a finer grit,..??


----------



## PaulsM (Jan 16, 2019)

Not yet


----------

